# Acondicionador de señal para sensor de temperatura



## fredvin27 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola que tal, estoy haciendo un circuito con un sensor de temperatura LM35, es un proyecto de la universidad y el profesor nos ha solicitado diseñar la etapa de acondicionamiento de señal que va despues del sensor y antes del convertidor A/D. Yo tenia pensado utilizar un seguidor de voltaje con un OP.AMP LM324, pero resulta que me han solicitado que no ocupe un seguidor de voltaje. Podrian darme algun tipo de circuito que sirva como acondicionador de señal, y mejor aun si tienen algunas fuentes de información donde pueda consultar mas sobre el tema de acondicionamientos de señal, ya que no se mucho sobre el tema y no se que otro circuito aparte del seguidor de voltaje pueda servirme como acondicionador de señal para mi sensor. Se agradece de antemano y espero cualquier aporte.


----------



## matias_italia (Jun 1, 2009)

depende que ADC utilizas, entre que temperaturas trabajas y demas..
lo primero que haces es condicionar la salidad del lm35, y luego la adaptas para la entrada del convertidor analogico digital para que las salidas digitales que entregue sean correspondiente a la temperatura
yo hice muchos de esos circuitos y tendrias que usar operacionales para el acondicionamiento.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## fredvin27 (Jun 1, 2009)

Gracias por contestar, mira el ADC que utilizo es el ADC0804 y las temperaturas que quiero manejar pss estarian entre 0° y 30° o 40°. Que tipo de configuracion (que no sea seguidor de voltaje) puedo usar para acondicionar la señal de entrada? Como mencioné antes, si pudieran darme links donde profundizar en el tema, o ayudarme con un circuito acondicionador (repito, que no sea el seguidor de voltaje) les agradeceria, mas que nada quiero comprender bien de que se trata esto de los acondicinamientos porque no se nada, solo se sobre amplificador operacionales con retro positiva y negativa, asi que supongo no deberia haber mucho problema entendiendo como funciona el acondicionamiento de las señales.


----------



## elece13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Para acondicionar la señal necesitas amplificar la señal de tu lm35 ya que es una señal muy pequeña (10mV por grado centígrado), si fueran 40 grado como máximo tendrías 0.4V.  Estos valores pueden convertirse en una señal digital con muy poca resolución. Para tener una mejor resolución sería aprovechar los 5V máximos que tiene el ADC para procesar.

Para abarcar la máxima resolución necesitas dividir el voltaje máximo del ADC entre el voltaje máximo que vas a utilizar. En este caso sería 5V/0.4V

Esta será la ganancia de tu acondicionador, el cual será un Opamp en configuración de no inversor.


----------



## fredvin27 (Jun 2, 2009)

Gracias por el aporte, por lo que puedo ver con las recomendaciones, lo que se trata el acondicionamiento, es de obtener una mejor señal de entrada para el ADC para poder medir los cambios que mide el sensor de manera mas precisa al hacer la conversion de la señal analogica a digital. Bueno pues me pondré a trabajar, aun asi si pueden seguir dando mas recomendaciones o fuentes de información se los agradeceré.


----------



## matias_italia (Jun 2, 2009)

yo hice un par de proyectos de esos, si queres agregame al msn, es XXXXXXXXXXXXX
te puedo guiar para que lo resuelvas



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> No está permitido ese tipo de mensajes. Considerá esto como una primera y única advertencia.
> E insisto, por segunda vez: Por favor no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## jsba (May 25, 2010)

hola que tal necesito que alguien me ayude a acondicionar un sensor de temperatura lm35dz para conectar la señal al pic16f877
gracias


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 21, 2014)

hola estuve viendo que en algunos proyectos se acondiciona la señal del LM35 con Amplificadores Operacionales para aumentar la tension entregada por el LM35 y luego ingresarla al ADC ( por ejemplo el ADC de un pic) pero en muchos otros proyectos que hay por Google, la salida del LM35 va directa al ADC sin realizar la amplificacion y al parecer funciona correctamente, esto es posible ?? para que algunos la amplifican entonces ? saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 21, 2014)

Sin responderte en forma directa (la idea es que te des cuenta vos), si suponemos que el ADC mide de 0 a 5V y tu sensor a la salida tiene una tensión de salida de 10mV/°C*Temperartura, es decir a fondo de escala la temperatura serán 150°C por lo tanto su tensión de salida será 1,5v.

¿Estás aprovechando al máximo el ADC midiendo directamente?  

Para que lo entiendas, suponé que tenés un tester para medir tensión y querés medir 1v, ¿qué escala usas? ¿la de 2v, la de 20v, la de 200v? ¿y por qué elegiste una escala y no la otra?


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 21, 2014)

ah bien gracias cosme !  es que hay muchisimos ejemplos en youtube o pdf de google que conectan directamente la salida del LM35 a la entrada del ADC de los PICs,,,  me fije si cambiaban la tension de referencia del ADC pero tampoco ! ya me habian mareado!!  bueno duda aclarada, saludos !


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 23, 2014)

una pregunta mas, segun todo lo que leí hay que usar un AO como buffer  y otro para hacer la amplificacion, lo que no encontre es si el buffer se coloca entre el LM35 y el AO que amplifica ,,, ó entre el AO que amplifica y el ADC del pic , o será lo mismo ?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 23, 2014)

El amplificador funcionará como buffer, ya que presentará una impedancia de entrada muy alta (configuración no inversora), pero es una característica poco necesaria, ya que la impedancia de entrada del ADC en si es alta.

Sin embargo la función del amplificador además de la obvia (amplificar), será la de proteger el ADC en caso de alta tensión en la señal de entrada.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 23, 2014)

Ok gracias de nuevo, le dejaré un solo AO entonces !


----------

